# Full Edge Control Algset!



## the_swest (Nov 28, 2022)

Hey folks!
I have created a full edge control algset for you all, as I couldn’t find one when I was trying to learn it.
For those who don’t know, full edge control is where you insert the last pair in a way that solves the cross on the last layer, basically skipping a step for people who use 2-look OLL!
I hope this helps, and if you have any ideas (new algs, or anything else) you can reply to this thread or dm me on Instagram (@the_swest_cubes)

Link: https://sites.google.com/view/full-edge-control/home


----------



## Burrito (Nov 28, 2022)

Its like CFOP F2L but ZZ LL (feasible ZBLL for CFOP). Cool!


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 28, 2022)

This is called VHLS, already a well charted alg set. It's a subset of ZBLS that isn't worth forcing.


----------



## the_swest (Nov 28, 2022)

ruffleduck said:


> This is called VHLS, already a well charted alg set. It's a subset of ZBLS that isn't worth forcing.


Almost, but it’s only when the pair is solved, so a subset of VHLS. Also, it really helped me so i decided to make the information more accessible


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 29, 2022)

the_swest said:


> Hey folks!
> I have created a full edge control algset for you all, as I couldn’t find one when I was trying to learn it.
> For those who don’t know, full edge control is where you insert the last pair in a way that solves the cross on the last layer, basically skipping a step for people who use 2-look OLL!
> I hope this helps, and if you have any ideas (new algs, or anything else) you can reply to this thread or dm me on Instagram (@the_swest_cubes)
> ...


Looks good. Thanks for creating it.


----------



## Thom S. (Nov 29, 2022)

VHLS is on the Wiki and on Algdb. How is the information not already accessible?


----------



## the_swest (Nov 29, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> VHLS is on the Wiki and on Algdb. How is the information not already accessible?


It’s easier to find as it’s standalone, a big algset can put beginners off,
And I have seen people calling it Full Edge Control and i wasn’t able to find much info under that name.
Thanks!


----------



## Thom S. (Nov 29, 2022)

the_swest said:


> a big algset can put beginners off,


If 32 is big, then OLL is huge.


the_swest said:


> It’s easier to find as it’s standalone


?


the_swest said:


> And I have seen people calling it Full Edge Control and i wasn’t able to find much info under that name.


Because those people are wrong.
Edge Control =/= EOLS or VHLS or ZBLS
Edge Control is featured during all 4 F2L Slots and is a concept in itself, while those Algsets are only for the Last Slot.
There are no(true) Edge Control Algorithms because it's Sledgehammer instead of Insert and the like.


----------

